# Kelly Carlson from Nip/Tuck



## saniyairshad (Apr 16, 2007)

Article's looonngg...but this woman is f-ing gorgeous!!!!!!!!
SOURCE
*
*
*Retail workout spurs a big M.A.C attack*
Hanging around Mendocino on Bloor St. chatting with *Kelly Carlson*, who plays Kimber Henry on _Nip/Tuck_, can be detrimental to one's credit card.
Ye gods, deliver us from temptation.
Carlson's character is the stunning model whose torso plastic surgeon Christian Troy (*Julian McMahon*) marked up like a side of beef in the show's first season, registering what work she needed to be "a perfect 10."
Carlson looks damn near perfect to us. She's tiny and trim, with her blonde hair coiffed not unlike *Sharon Stone*'s in her role as gambler *Robert De Niro'*s trophy wife in _Casino._
Synchronistically, Carlson just wrapped _Player 5150_, a gambling film in which she is cast as *Chris McDonald*'s girlfriend.
She is wearing jeans and killer designer boots. "I don't wear dresses unless I am forced to wear a gown," she announces, flipping through the racks of new spring merch.
She says she loves shopping. She especially likes shopping for shoes, bags and gloves.
What is her look?
"Simple, borderline boring," she insists. As if.
"Because of my character in _Nip/Tuck_, I try to dress conservatively (in real life). I don't wear Dolce. I wear Ralph Lauren and Chanel in my life – feminine but plain.
"I went to the couture shows in Paris and my favourite is Lacroix. His quality in craftsmanship is superior. Valentino is the prettiest and Armani's presentation and beadwork are flawless.
"Lacroix is making my godmother's wedding dress but I'll be the bride in Carven in summer in Paris at the couture show (there is traditionally a bride at the end of every couture show) – if I don't get kidnapped on the way."
Carlson is referring to last season's plot line in which Kimber was kidnapped en route to the altar as she was about to marry Christian. After her escape, she rejected both Christian and his ideals of beauty and perfection, and found God, thereby going from porn to born-again: Kimber had become an adult video star after bombing as an actress.
Carlson, a native of Minneapolis, has been acting for only five years. Her film credits include _Break-In_, _The Marine, Starship Troopers 2: __Hero of the Federation_, _Little Big League _and _Paparazzi. _She has appeared in _Everwood, _the soap _Passions _and a couple of _CSI'_s.
She got started in acting doing commercials.
"Someone asked me to do a commercial and I loved the process of filming," she recalls. "I signed with a company and me and *Josh Hartnett *moved to L.A. Josh (who is reportedly dating *Penelope Cruz*) and I took acting classes together. I had done a couple of plays and decided I am not this (theatre) person."
 But she was a technical person.
"I love being on site soaking in all the technical experience: how to work a camera, the lighting. That's why I want to produce. When I did _Passions_, I was so green I walked onto that set completely blind. I lost my voice I was so nervous. (On _Nip_) I asked Julian, `What's blocking?' Blocking is when you go from one mark to another."
Carlson got the _Nip_ gig through an open casting call.
"I was just supposed to be a guest," she explains. "Our chemistry was great and he needed a nemesis."
What about snogging Julian?
"Well, what do I say?" she hedges. "Julian is fun, a funny guy, which makes doing embarrassing things easy."
Carlson has succumbed to a white crocheted cropped sweater at Mendocino. Time to move on to the M.A.C Cosmetics store down the street. She has a passion for makeup, particularly M.A.C, where she used to work as a makeup artist from '94 to '98 in Minneapolis and Los Angeles, where she now lives.
"Blending is the key," says Carlson, who does her own on-screen makeup.
"I do it to avoid tears because most makeup artists in L.A. don't like working with me," she confesses matter-of-factly. "Someone powders me on set (to avoid shiny face)."
Carlson certainly knows her way around the M.A.C shop, pronouncing "#217 brushes fantastic for the crease; #266 for an eyebrow; #269 for eyeliner. A foundation brush is fantastic for under the eyes. I use chicory lip liner for everything. M.A.C has the best colours, period!
"Who couldn't do this all day?" she laughs, ferreting out the perfect lip colour. "What if I put CB 96 over this – I put it over every single colour I wear."
We steer the conversation from lip back to _Nip. _If she had her own storyline to write, what would it be?
"Actually, I did write one," she admits. "It was where Kimber re-graphed the palm of her hand. I was in Houston when I came across this woman reading palms. She said, `Something is hindering your career.' What if I got rid of the (negative) line? What if I injected it with collagen? That meant that nothing would be hindering my career. Kimber had her palms read and wanted to get married and something was hindering her. So she re-graphed the major lines in her hand."
 What else can the writers possibly do to Kimber?
 "She's gone through 10 character arcs," Carlson allows. "Every year, I'm a different person. But I wanted women to believe and relate to her. Everyone gets damaged; everyone gets hurt; everyone falls in love with the wrong man and stays too long, perhaps suffering physical abuse. I brought my own experience into it: no matter how beautiful you are, someone will hurt you. No one is immune."
Now Kimber has found religion and a new man.
"She sold the adult film industry business and is now engulfed in Scientology," Carlson says. "For Scientology speak, we adhere to the guidelines." Lest the very litigious Tom Cruise et al come knocking at the _Nip/Tuck _door.
 Carlson also has some producing projects on the back burner, including a bio script from the '60s. "And I'm producing a show on riding about three-day eventing," says Carlson, who has been riding since she was 4 years old and was a nationally competitive equestrian. "In Minneapolis, I had a horse and spent most of my life in a stable."
If this acting thing didn't work out, "I would have been a large-animal vet," she says. "But I felt in my gut I wanted to go west; it felt like the right thing to do. I feel like I'm doing what I'm supposed to be doing."
And if all else fails, she could always go back to M.A.C.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Apr 16, 2007)

She's so pretty, seems intelligent and grounded,  and seems to be a decent actress. I never she worked for MAC or did her own makeup.


----------

